# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  MSSQL Server Foreign Data wrapper

## caraid

I have inherited a Postgres cluster that is now in need of an upgrade but have come across a few issues and wonder if anyone could advise or point me in the right direction

The majority of our DBMS estate is Microsoft SQL Server but we have a Postgres server environment as below;

Current environment is

Postgres = v.11
OS=Redhat Enterprise 7
Uses PGAgent for scheduling installed on the Redhat server but with PGAdmin hosted on Windows clients
Currently use the TDS-FDW Foreign data wrapper to connect to MS SQL Server.


I want to upgrade this to the latest possible versions

So Postgres v14 or possibly v15
Redhat Enterprise 9


The issue is around connectivity from Postgres to MS SQL Server which is a requirement.

Apparently in the past an attempt was made to upgrade to Redhat Enterprise 8 but there was a compatibility issue with the TDS-FDW foreign data wrapper or perhaps the freetds libraries that are required for TDS-FDW.

Checking on PGXN the tds_fdw has not been updated for sometime.

Please can anyone advise where I might be able to obtain a foreign data wrapper to communicate FROM Postgres to a MS SQL Server that is compatible with a more up to date Redhat distribution and Postgres.

----------

